
Android companies keep pretending that Android doesn’t exist - franciscop
http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2016/9/2/12749368/android-oem-denial-ifa-2016/in/12499471
======
andrewclunn
It's almost as if fracturing user experiences and slow adoption of upstream
updates were built into the open source model. Well copy-left at least. Cue
the Stallman like rage...

